
Introducing 2nd Generation IPU Systems for AI at Scale - ingve
https://www.graphcore.ai/posts/introducing-second-generation-ipu-systems-for-ai-at-scale
======
rurban
Half-floats in 7nm HW, a ML dream come true.

